# I got my OTTB!



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Well....I didn't "get" him yet  He was gelded two days ago so he is healing and then they will ship him some time next month.

4 yo, 16.2 or 16.3, 3 starts(I believe), no injuries and sound. 

His professional photos will be taken thurs and I will probably post those over in the crit forum.

His video 





398412_10150696766777942_728592941_12303501_1810563808_n


387843_10150696767017942_728592941_12303502_1033281778_n


374316_10150696767752942_728592941_12303506_1907460356_n


391785_10150696768017942_728592941_12303507_1203917461_n


395547_10150696768197942_728592941_12303508_230564102_n


393197_10150696769847942_728592941_12303519_1980076403_n


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats on your new boy!!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Congratulations  Im glad you finally found one you like! He is very pretty!

He looks like a big strong boy! All the best


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

Congrats! He is beautiful


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Va va va voom, what a looker!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck w/him-he's very nice looking. going English w/him?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats terrific!!!!! Congrats!!! So excited for you! Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! Look forward to hearing how he does when you get him home!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He is absolutely stunning! Congrats; I know how exciting that is!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

OMG He is lovely!!!
How do people go about getting off the track horses? I would love to get my hands on one..preferably quarter horse but I still love thoroughbreds


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

congrats! He's a looker


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

MangoRoX87 said:


> OMG He is lovely!!!
> How do people go about getting off the track horses? I would love to get my hands on one..preferably quarter horse but I still love thoroughbreds


There are several ways - working through a re-purposing/rescue group is one of the most common. Auction houses are usually pretty full of them, too, but that approach is much more of a risk as you don't have the advantage of the horse having already been through evaluation, retraining, etc via the rescue. The availability and ease of finding one will have a lot to do with where you are located. Our's came to us via what amounted to a broker that had picked up a lot of four at an auction.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ohhhh. Puuuurty!! Congrats and good luck.

I think he has a new stalker!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> OMG He is lovely!!!
> How do people go about getting off the track horses? I would love to get my hands on one..preferably quarter horse but I still love thoroughbreds


Pretty much what themacpack said. I got this guy threw New Vocations a Thoroughbred/Standardbred rescue and they have various locations. I had to be approved to adopt first but they made the process pleasant and swift. Then it was just a matter of waiting. 

I know some people up in Aiken, SC where there is a big race track. They get them right from the breeder or right off the track if the horses are not competitive. 

I'm not sure where you would find a QH other then an a rescue that deals with all breeds or an auction. My friend got a very nice appie mare from Camelot Auctions when it was still functioning.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

He is lovely, I love his face!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

What a stunner!!

MangoRox - you could try contacting a local racetrack/trainer - theres always going to be a few slow ones kicking around that they would love to find a good home for.


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

I got my OTTB in May I ADORE her she is the most fab ride ive ever had with the most trainable temprement, once she chills out  ENJOY please please post progress reports would love to here how he settles in x What are your plans with him? I'm aiming for straight dressage my mare she was injured racing x


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

WoW he is absolutely gorgeous! He looks very very big. I really like him.

You'll definitely have to keep us updated (which of course I know you will).

How excited for you!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Thyme, I do to. He is not what I would describe as beautiful. But he is impressive looking to me. And I like his masculine head lol. There was another 6 yo TB that was just breathtaking, but he had some arthritic changes in his ankle and I likes Forum's movement better.

Brackenbramley, I would like to get into dressage more as well and in a few years am interested in some low level eventing


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Whats his reg name and breeding like? I'm just being nosey now  We had a Danehill Dancer gelding very similar to your lad,his dam was American bred so my curiosity is getting the better of me haha


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

His registered name is Forum, Forum Horse Pedigree

He's sire is Roman Ruler out of Fusaichi Pegasus and dam is Winners High out of High Yield


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

....I am changing his barn name though lol. I was thinking Atlas, but I just started making a list.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Bloody heck, I was well away with myself there - just Danehill not danehill dancer. I must try and find a pic of him, the lines both go to Danzig.. if I got a pic of their faces youd see why I'm rambling lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pedigree=Drool!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Maple, I'd love to see a photo!

CLAPorte - is it good?? I was researching a bit last night. As much as I love TB's and Forum will be my 4th, I don't really know a whole lot about bloodlines. I just know the big names most people know


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Finally got around to digging one out... 

He's not nearly as nicely put together as your lad but the faces are so similar.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wow. what a mover! he reminds me alot of my moms gelding Red. but reds a paint/TB cross....similar build and movement though!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Maple, I totally see what your seeing. Thats really cool!


----------

